# 16ft Mcvey Falcon daysailer



## laybacklenny (Jun 28, 2008)

Ihave just purchased a mcvey falcon 16ft. 22ft mast. can't find any info on this boat other than were it was built and who built it.I have questions .Dose it have some sort of balast and is it supposed to have wooden seats?
thanks Len


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Does this help some?*

Pasted from a review on this forum ...

I have owned my McVay Falcon 16' for five years and have found it to be very stable, easy to rig and handle, and a perfect family daysailor for lakes and other protected bodies of water.

I bought it as an abuse/neglect case from a woman who let it sit in her driveway for over 17 years. The hull was filled with green water, the varnish was falling off in sheets, and the shine had dulled - but I could see it held water and the price was right! After a few weeks of scrubbing and varnishing I have a terrific boat! She was built in Mahone Bay, Nova Scotia, Canada and mine is a 1966, Hull #20.

My Falcon has teak coaming around the cockpit, wooden seats that open to shallow storage lockers, a wooden cap on the centerboard trunk, and a three-section plank floorboard to keep me out of the bilge. Sloop-rigged with a hank-on headsail, it's a classy looking boat on the trailer and in the water. The mast is stepped on top of the cuddy and can be done singlehanded by using the topping lift to steady the mast as you clip on the forestay. The storage under the cuddy is very roomy and can easily stow picnic supplies and gear or a snoozing child. With a boom tent you could probably overnight aboard, but I haven't tried it.

Most Falcon models I've seen have a lever to raise/lower the centerboard, but mine is lifted with the use of a lanyard through the top of the centerboard trunk. The board kicks up when you hit shallows, and with it pulled fully up into the trunk you can beach her. I have two rudders; a large mahogany kick-up rudder, and a smaller laminated one that I'm sure was original to the boat. There are no winches, and the jib sheets are run through fairleads and held by camcleats. The hull is very thick and more than able to take the kind of abuse I dish out; smashing into docks, running too shallow up a concrete boat launch, etc. I've never noted more than surface scratches.

Unlike many smaller sailboats, she is not the least bit "tippy". I have had her out in some very stiff breezes and, with a steady hand on the rudder and mainsheet, have been able to get her easily up past 6.5 knots. I haven't measured, but a 1966 Yachting Magazine listed the following specs: LOA: 15' 9" LWL: 14' 3" Draft: 2' 10" Sail Area: 137 sqft. Photos are available at voodooacrobat's Yahoo! profile There is an active McVay Delphi Forum with many members who are eager to share their knowledge.

I used to use an ancient 3hp British Seagull for power, but replaced it with a 28lb thrust electric trolling motor which takes here easily to and from the dock, up canals, etc. It's a great fit. All in all the Falcon 16' is a great first boat for anyone, and a perfect family picnic daysailor.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

*McVay Forum*

Here is a link to the McVay forum. It focuses on the Victoria 18, but other McVay boats, by the son and father, are covered.

http://login.prospero.com/dir-login...phiforums.com/Victoria18/messages?msg=1368.16

Good luck and you do have a treasure on your hands.

Fair winds

LakeEscape
Lake Norman, NC


----------



## laybacklenny (Jun 28, 2008)

*16ft mcvey falcon*

Thank you very much. just what i was looking for.


----------



## ian3940 (Aug 12, 2017)

hi 
i have a macvay falcon 16' that i'm rebuilding and i have #1104 but i dont have a year or know anything about it


----------



## Tim Mayock (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, I bought a falcon this year in Waterford Ct., and have been having lots of fun with it. I have a problem with the transom and want to ask if anyone else has similar a similar problem. I bought an extra long shaft Mercury motor and the angle of the transom prohibits the shaft from coming completely out of the water. 

I am new to sailing and have no idea how the jib is supposed to be rigged. I have it going outside of the rigging cables but it seems like maybe the previous owner may have the hardware in the wrong place. I general the rigging is not really easily understood by me.


----------



## marcrand (11 mo ago)

ian3940 said:


> hi
> i have a macvay falcon 16' that i'm rebuilding and i have #1104 but i dont have a year or know anything about it


I just bought one today in Ottawa. Seems like it's in really good shape. Sail # 1158. I'd love to know what it looks like rigged!


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

marcrand said:


> I just bought one today in Ottawa. Seems like it's in really good shape. Sail # 1158. I'd love to know what it looks like rigged!


I have just bought one today too. Waiting for delivery. Love to learn how to sail and use it to sail around Lake of Winnipeg in the future.


----------



## redgar (8 mo ago)

Nice looking boat! That should be a blast to sail on your lake.


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

redgar said:


> Nice looking boat! That should be a blast to sail on your lake.


Thank you!
But first need to fix rotten stringer and 2 weak spots. Also need to figure out how to properly rig the mainsheet. Pictures I found online all indicate I need more parts.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Jim Tan said:


> Thank you!
> But first need to fix rotten stringer and 2 weak spots. Also need to figure out how to properly rig the mainsheet. Pictures I found online all indicate I need more parts.


If you post pictures of the boom, the cockpit, and the deck between the cockpit and the transom, we can probably give you advice on how to rig the mainsheet.

Jeff


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

Jeff_H said:


> If you post pictures of the boom, the cockpit, and the deck between the cockpit and the transom, we can probably give you advice on how to rig the mainsheet.
> 
> Jeff


I wish I am a better photographer.
These are all the parts.
I only have a cleat at the centerboard and no tang on the boom?
with my very limited knowledge, I don’t know how to rig it at all.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

here is a falcon vidio have look quick to see how the mainsheets rigged.


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

overbored said:


> here is a falcon vidio have look quick to see how the mainsheets rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information. I am missing the boom tang. Hope I can be handy enough to make one.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

if you don't want make one Dwyer Aluminum Mast Company- Manufacturers of Quality Sailboat Masts, Booms, Hardware and Rigging Since 1963.

good source for small boat parts Stainless Hardware - Tangs - Racelite Hardware


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

overbored said:


> if you don't want make one Dwyer Aluminum Mast Company- Manufacturers of Quality Sailboat Masts, Booms, Hardware and Rigging Since 1963.
> 
> good source for small boat parts Stainless Hardware - Tangs - Racelite Hardware


Can I use 2 aluminum 1 inch x 1/2 inch flat bar to make the boom tang? Is the length of the boom tang make a difference? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

that would work . long enough so the block will clear the boom. the boom you have was designed to roll the sail around for reefing or storage. that idea did not work well and most never used it that way. very hard on the sail.


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

overbored said:


> that would work . long enough so the block will clear the boom. the boom you have was designed to roll the sail around for reefing or storage. that idea did not work well and most never used it that way. very hard on the sail.


Can I rig it this way on the centerboard?
Or it's kind of too much and takes up too much space?
All newbie questions.
Thanks again


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

The more I open up de boat, the more fixing I will need to do with the boat.
The more I need to fix the boat, the more I learned about the boat and how to make it good again.
Love the journey. This is going to be a long one.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (3 mo ago)

Jim Tan said:


> The more I open up de boat, the more fixing I will need to do with the boat.
> The more I need to fix the boat, the more I learned about the boat and how to make it good again.
> Love the journey. This is going to be a long one.


Hey Jim,

I've book looking for information on this particular type of boat!
One question that I cannot confirm is in sailboatdata they say

"Displacement:
1,650 lb / 748 kg
Ballast:
850 lb / 386 kg"

Is that correct or close? That seems a lot leaver than other boats if that size. I'm asking just because my vehicle doesn't have a huge towing capacity so I'd really confirmation from someone who has one. Like Siren 17/Tanzer16/Wayfarer 16 are all sub 1000lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Tan (8 mo ago)

NoSoupForYou said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I've book looking for information on this particular type of boat!
> One question that I cannot confirm is in sailboatdata they say
> ...


I have the same question. I have not get the boat out and weigh it. But it for sure feel like more than 600 lb. Can’t find a way to flip it. I also don’t know where the weight is coming from.


----------

